# Bow fishing rigs PSE vs. AMS



## keowens31 (Jul 15, 2014)

Have it narrowed down between the two bows for my GF to use. Any recommendations on which one would be better. Have read negative reviews on both and great reviews on both, so now im stuck on which one to buy.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jul 15, 2014)

Get her a discovery. I've got 2 of them. Besides my osprey that's my fav shooting bow


----------



## keowens31 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## jmblackw (Jul 17, 2014)

D2 set it at 30-35lb let her fling some arrows


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jul 18, 2014)

Disco party!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 18, 2014)

I had 2 PSE kingfishers.  The limbs didn't hold up to the water for very long.  PSE made it right but it wasn't worth the trouble.  Good shootin bows.  Just not made to withstand bowfishin.  My .02 cents.


----------

